# JBoss Soap response mit Header mit Mimeboundary senden



## Wiplash4 (26. Okt 2022)

Ich bekomme von meinem Jboss eine Soap Response mit dem folgenden Header.

```
HTTP/1.1 100 Continue
Content-Length: 0

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Connection: keep-alive
Transfer-Encoding: chunked
Content-Type: multipart/related; type="application/xop+xml"; boundary="uuid:803b6a43-99e1-4020-b52b-940f9ed2a78b"; start="<root.message@cxf.apache.org>"; start-info="text/xml"
Date: Tue, 11 Oct 2022 06:05:17 GMT
```
Ich brauche aber folgendes Format:

```
HTTP/1.1 100 Continue
Content-Length: 0
Date: Thu, 20 Oct 2022 14:13:31 GMT
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Thu, 20 Oct 2022 14:13:31 GMT
X-Powered-By: Servlet/3.0
Content-Type: multipart/related; boundary="MIMEBoundary_0f0f8d7ef172911c545239b664b767fc8b322e958e4857e0"; type="application/xop+xml"; start="<0.f00f8d7ef172911c545239b664b767fc8b322e958e4857e0@apache.org>"; start-info="text/xml"
Content-Language: de-DE-DE
Content-Length: 8775
```

. Wie soll ich das hinbekommen? Was muss ich das einstellen? Wie kriege ich es hin, dass er statt das 'uuid:' das 'MIMEBoundary_' sendet?


----------

